# Tusc River & Stillwater Creek Today



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

first thing this morning i tried the Tusc River for pike and/or saugeye. fished one location south of new philly for an hour and had NO hits !! fished with catfish hunter and he got skunked too.

we decided to give "the point" on the stillwater a try and got skunked there also, fished there for about an hour and a half, wish i had more to report but hey figured id save someone a long drive to the stillwater.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished from 11:00 - 2:00 today. First spot we went to lost something big on a wildeye shad. I think it was a saugeye , definetly not a pike. Moved to another spot. Lost a smaller pike by the bank on a HJ14 black/silver husky jerk. Very next cast landed a 26in pike.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO JOSH !!! 

I went back out this evening from 445 till 600 and didnt have a hit, i fished the stillwater. you must really be on to something with the pike Josh !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Husky jerks and rogues fished somewhat slow has been the bait. Both pike today hit the husky jerk just 5 feet from where I had a chub under a bobber. The pike don't seem to be biting til about 11:30am. I almost fished the point early this morning , but heard the saugeye bite has slowed down.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hoping for some rain tonight. That will help I hope.
Tim


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

any action lately on the tusc? seems like were all from around the stark county / tusc county area itd be nice to meet up sometime and do some fishing on the tusc...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

NOTHING going on lately, i havent heard of any fish being caught !!! yeah we SHOULD try to have a Tusc River get together for this year, Catfishing or chasing some pike, saugeye or smallies !! what do some of you other Tusc River guys think ???


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

i like sittin at the dam with a small bonfire, beer, and my rig  it would be cool to have 10 or so people covering some ground down there along the shore, or i might even get the canoe out if it was a day trip type deal and there was someone who was educated well in navigating parts of this river and fishing it, but i love them tusc cats they dont get much better....other than ohio river cats..


this is a pic from last august, it was really hot out and the water was low...i remember i didnt catch JACK in the day time but the nighttime was the right time


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

would be interested in a get together on the tusc. a float trip is even a better idea.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

man i used to fish off of the wall out there all of the time, i thought i was the only one dumb enough to try to fight a fish down around that wall  i used to catch alot of nice channels 4-8 lbs off of that wall !!! never caught a flattie BUT back then i didnt use LIVE bait much !!! 

id love a get together for cats some evening for sure, lets see how many guys would be interested !! i cant do a float trip unless i float on a semi truck inner tube  NO BOAT !!!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

haha, the hike is loaded with ankle twisting fun  im inclined to never do it again LOL


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah but its worth the twisted ankle most times.:B have you ever caught flatties off of the wall ???


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Tusc River get together sounds good but I might be a little (lot) late getting there after work!! I'd bring the boat but even if I could get it in the river, don't think I'd get far with a 15' tri-hull.

POORMAN.....- If you know the river down that way, I'm not bad in a canoe. Maybe we could hook up sometime and see what we can catch. I mainly fish for the cats but I'll take anything that will bite!!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

no flatties on the wall, never really fished it hard at night though, ive caught channels, flatties, rock bass, suckers, and carp out of the area down from the wall..

i may or may not be able to get the canoe - depends. we will have to "set it in stone" a date sometime, im in no hurry to canoe in 30-40 degree water LOL the shore sounds good till late may- early june to me! plenty of time all summer to splash around in the water. do you guys know some good shore access spots besides the dam that produce real good? im ready for a trip real soon! after the river clears up from the thaw and all this rain were spose to get, i say we go out one friday or saturday night and try to get some cats..or even in the morning. what do you fellas think?


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

i agree too cold for canoe right now. I could do Friday nights. Saturdays I work until at least 11pm.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sounds good a Friday night or any EARLY MORNING will work too. i know a few decent area to fish from shore with room for a few guys !!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

this is what she looks like today - waters up below the dam

is there any easy way to get to the other side of the dam other than swimming? lol


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

not without walking a mile or so !!  wont be long and we should be able to pull some channels out of there !!!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

you can catch some nice pike there too. these averaged about 30 inches.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are AWESOME pictures of the pike, sauguy


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

that was a good day, we caught 5 pike total. 3 at 30 inches and 2 were around 27 inches. had a couple others on but broke off.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

wow thats awesome. never caught a pike before, are they good for anything like eating or besides a good fight and looking scary? i bet that one would look good above the mantle!! i cant wait till we can get out there and tear up on some fish! that looks pretty scary that close to the dam..wouldnt want to capsize!! i dont think id get that close unless i was in a vbottom or jon boat LOL what do they bite on down there? chubs under a bobber?

dont pike start spawning soon? we should tear em up somewhere


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I would definately be interested in doing a tusc river outting...I have 2 canoes and a jon boat too...so thats a plus...I personally have never done any good at the dam for anything but I havent fished up there for a number of years...lets get something planned and go out and slam some fish!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

that sounds like a awesome day of pike fishing !! most ive ever caught in a day was two !!! 

i think we NEED to try to plan something here as soon as the weather breaks even if we dont catch much we can sit around drink some pop  and BS !!! i know i caught channel cats last year around the last week of March in a spot that really isnt that great of a spot !!! 

Sauguy were you fishing with the "actions" that day at the dam ??? Jim can sure put people on fish, he should start a guide service on that river !!!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

that was early nov 06 and that was action holding the net in the one pic. don't tell him he can make money doing that, i get his advice for free now. also action and myself with the tech help of my wife are putting together a small website geared to fishing streams and rivers mainly the tusc. should be up in a few weeks.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

be sure to let us all know when the website is up and running. i know i will definitely check it out !!! 

Jim can catch fish all year around from that river, i dont know how he does it, he is a AMAZING ANGLER for sure !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That website sounds like a great idea. Looking forward to it!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome pics Sauguy!! Might have to stop after work and give it a try some night after the water goes down a bit.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I've run into Action several times while fishing the Tusc, and he always gives good advice. And that website definitely sounds like a good idea. It would be fun to organize some float trips!

By the way, the pike and saugeye were just starting to hit around dover before the water came up. I saw a really nice saugeye get caught on a white twister, and I heard of a few pike being caught as well, but I didn't catch anything myself. Those fish were caught in a slow pool at the head of a faster riffle.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i cant wait for the water to drop to a fishable level again, i want to get out after a few saugeyes and pike !! im hoping the catfish start biting too, last year at this time i was catching saugeyes from the stillwater. has anyone heard any reports from down there !!! 

yeah i DEFINITELY see us all getting together for some cattin' and maybe to chase a few smallies, eyes & pike !!!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

if any of you tusc river guys have any suggestions for forums for the website let me know.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just like the specific species of fish , when will the site be up ??


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

it will be up in a couple weeks. my wife is putting it together, learning as she goes. there is more involved than we thought. i can't imagine all the work that goes into a site like this. a good suggestion on species, i bet you want catfish first.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

alright now hey hey we got too much goin on here in this thread we're gonna have to tone it down boys - gettin too rowdy over here !!! they got their eye on us



hahahaha

sorry for being off topic


sounds like a great plan sauguy. i just realize you live in n. olmstead. u got a haul down this way to the tusc, dont ya? cant wait till the site is done - thank you for being so dedicated and putting forth the time and effort TO GET ANOTHER SITE GOING BESIDES OGF

I nominate TCBA as one of the MODS


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

yea, long ride but i have a cabin near deersville that i spend weekends and vacations at, so i am down in that area alot.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

actually i was gonna suggest a column for smallmouths first and then catfish  my first love has always been and always will be smallmouth fishing in the river but since i became ill about 1 1/2 yrs ago, i cant wade fish it the way i used to !! i think it is GREAT that someone is making a site dedicated to the Tusc River !!! ACTION is the perfect guy to do it !!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Snobal said:


> Tusc River get together sounds good but I might be a little (lot) late getting there after work!! I'd bring the boat but even if I could get it in the river, don't think I'd get far with a 15' tri-hull.
> 
> POORMAN.....- If you know the river down that way, I'm not bad in a canoe. Maybe we could hook up sometime and see what we can catch. I mainly fish for the cats but I'll take anything that will bite!!


you would not get fes at all when river is at its summer level!!! but your boat machanic will be happy to replace your lower unit and prop!!! gets VERY shallow and hard to navigat as it changes with every rain...what might be 4' one week might be 16" next!!!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

thats why we'll be in canoes  care to join? i see your from dover

we're goin watersking out behind the mall, its gonna be a blast. im bringing my 17' ski boat with I/O she floats good in 16" of water

LOL


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> thats why we'll be in canoes  care to join? i see your from dover
> 
> we're goin watersking out behind the mall, its gonna be a blast. im bringing my 17' ski boat with I/O she floats good in 16" of water
> 
> LOL


let me know the details!!! got this erea pretty well pegged but dont care to let to many outsiders know the exact spots as there arent that many and it would not take much publicity to ruin a small streach or river that produces some GREAT fishing...take the i/o to dover ski club when water is high...you can ski for a half mile in 5' of water before your mechanic will be needed  trust me on that as i have ran that stretch for 20 years and have paid the price !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah i know several stretches on the Tusc that used to be phenomenal until people started hearing about fish getting caught, most of the really good area have been fished out. ive seen it happen with several GREAT catfishing holes !!! 

MAN , this is starting to sound fun, i HOPE we can get everyone together SOON !!! well as soon as the weather gives us a break !!! it would be cool to get a spot big enough for 5-10 of us all to get together and fish for cats and drink a few cold beverages (POP for me).


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

yep soda for me too


----------

